# NEED custom rhinestone design



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

not sure if this is the right place - need a custom rhinestone design for sports team fan apparel.
I do have artwork! please OM me with contact information. thank you!

alex


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I can do them for you.
Here some links to some of my designs.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/jasmynn-albums-bling-tees.html
Bling Samples Slideshow by jasmynnmorgan | Photobucket
Oraia Sports T-Shirts, Uniforms and Bling


----------

